# hair between paws & nails - can't cut them anymore



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello,
I have an English Cocker Spaniel (boy, 5 month old) and I have to trim his hair very often. Those familiar with the breed would know what I am talking about.

His hair grows between his paws as well, and I have to trim that hair too, otherwise he cannot walk properly (at least this is what the breeder told me).

The problem is that he gets extremely frantic each time I try to get close to his legs and consequently, I cannot cut his hair anymore. A couple a month ago I think I clipped his one of his paws by mistake while I was cutting his hair, and ever since he cannot see the scissors anymore. 

Does anyone have a solution? I literary do not know what to do anymore. Today I tried to do it again, and he would not stand still for his life.

Same with the nails. I cannot cut them. I am in the process of buying a dremel. Maybe that would work. 
 

Thank you in advance for any piece of advice.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

You use grooming shears to cut the hair? Maybe try clippers instead as it is a little bit safer (though it is still possible to cut them). You'll probably need to start from square one with training, teach him to allow you to handle his paws and to associate the clippers with good things.


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Daenerys said:


> You use grooming shears to cut the hair? Maybe try clippers instead as it is a little bit safer (though it is still possible to cut them). You'll probably need to start from square one with training, teach him to allow you to handle his paws and to associate the clippers with good things.


I use nail clippers for nails and scissors for hair.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Most of the groomers I know use clippers instead of scissors to shave between the paw pads.


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Daenerys said:


> Most of the groomers I know use clippers instead of scissors to shave between the paw pads.


I will try that. Do they use the same clippers or they have some small ones, ones. This is a good idea.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

They use the same clippers they use on the rest of the body. It would be safer than scissors, but you can still catch the skin if you're not careful. It will also shave it right down to the skin so you wouldn't have to trim as often. They just kind of spread the toes a bit and go in with a scooping motion.


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Daenerys said:


> They use the same clippers they use on the rest of the body. It would be safer than scissors, but you can still catch the skin if you're not careful. It will also shave it right down to the skin so you wouldn't have to trim as often. They just kind of spread the toes a bit and go in with a scooping motion.


 I used to do that - spread the toes and cut that hair - but because of that one time when I pinched his skin now he does not stay for his life. 
He is very sensitive. I call him my little princess


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I went on youtube and found a good tutorial:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7qwslULOu8


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Daenerys said:


> I went on youtube and found a good tutorial:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7qwslULOu8


Thank you so much. I really appreciate your help and your time.


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Daenerys said:


> They use the same clippers they use on the rest of the body. It would be safer than scissors, but you can still catch the skin if you're not careful. It will also shave it right down to the skin so you wouldn't have to trim as often. They just kind of spread the toes a bit and go in with a scooping motion.


THANK YOU AGAIN.
I tried the clippers today and I was able to trim the hair between his toes, finally.
I don't know why I got stuck into using scissors for that.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Good news! i like a tidy foot especially with a mudder that carries as much outside in as possible!


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

Kathyy said:


> Good news! i like a tidy foot especially with a mudder that carries as much outside in as possible!


Oh..don't make me start about the amount of mud he brings in his fur. Luckily we have tiles in the kitchen and the hallway area, and the carpet in my office was already compromised by previous dogs. The rest of the house is gated. 
I sweep 5 times/ day, I vacuum every other day, I mop the kitchen area every other day as well...and still my house is dirty - according to my criteria  
He brings mud and the doxie-mix sheds like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

abcd1234 said:


> THANK YOU AGAIN.
> I tried the clippers today and I was able to trim the hair between his toes, finally.
> I don't know why I got stuck into using scissors for that.


So glad it worked for you! Some dogs get ticklish with the vibrations of the clippers but it is faster than using scissors and less dangerous.


----------



## qwriiuws (Sep 25, 2019)

You use grooming shears to cut the hair? Maybe try clippers instead as it is a little bit safer (though it is still possible to cut them). You'll probably need to start from square one with training, teach him to allow you to handle his paws and to associate the clippers with good things.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

This thread is over a year old.


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

Zombie thread back from the dead files.

Anyhow, there are good tips and techniques in this discussion.

My MiniS is a hair machine. His paws need trimming weekly. I began with just handling his legs and feet while we were playing or lounging about supported with some treats. Later, the paw handling was for trimming hair......same drill, one paw = one treat. Started with scissors, now use the clippers. 

Same training with toe nails. I tried clippers of various sorts, always a struggle. Tried a diamond stone grinder, one paw = one treat. He is tolerant of the nail trimming, but is still very twitchy. His nails grow very fast and are very hard, this task happens on a 2-3 day schedule. The stone is a very fine stone so vibration is low and removal is slow.

Using these methods, I'm able to keep his feet in pretty good shape. The nails are longer than I would like, but slowly they are making progress to the length I pref


----------

